# Anyone having problems logging into Doordash



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I keep getting login error message


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I keep getting login error message


Yes shiit is down


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

It is still down for me as well.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It crashed about 90 mins. And they took away the instant payout now so hope you dont need gas for a couple days.


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It crashed about 90 mins. And they took away the instant payout now so hope you dont need gas for a couple days.


Had issues Saturday with both Ubereats and Doordash. No customer support to answer. Did see that ddash acknowledged that they were having app issues when I looked up driver support on Google. Got nowhere trying to figure out what was going on with ubereats, though later, maybe 10:30pm ubereats started to work again. Not interested in delivery after 11PM..... what a night!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks like it was a nationwide dd crash, the app couldn't keep up with the high demand that it crashed, I feel like it serves them right for allowing customers that are 20 miles away from restaurants from ordering food, I had to keep somebody's food because the app wouldn't let me hit arrive at the customer's, it was a big building and it was raining, I couldn't just leave the food at the "front door", the app would not let me do anything, when I tried to call or text the app would prompt an error, I had no choice but to leave with free food that I got paid for, I'm so sorry for the customer but this was dd's fault.


----------



## neodriver (Jun 11, 2018)

It seems like it was a doorcrash!


----------

